# How big does it have to be to mount



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I caught a big jumbo. Meets whopper requirements. How big to you think a perch has to be before you mount it.

I do not want an argument about catch and release since I do that most of the time. Pics are on the cell phone so I can't post them until I buy a card. over 13" and 1 lb 13 oz


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Personally if I were to mount a perch it would have to be at least 15 inches. But then I have caught alot of 10-14 inchers in North Dakota.


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

send it as a picture text to your email address


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

blhunter according to the game and fish website the state record yellow perch was 15 inches


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

[album]8425[/album]


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

tried to post it don't know what I am doing wrong


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

fox412 said:


> tried to post it don't know what I am doing wrong


I know what your talking about, I saw that after I weighed and measured my fish. Most of the perch I catch are from sloughs, so they tend to be long and skinny, very skinny.

I don't go by length because I have catch alot of very skinny fish that didn't weight up to anything.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

It would have to be a 15incher to go on the wall for me.


----------



## rockthief (Apr 5, 2008)

if it has sentimental value to you then mount it no matter the size. Wish I could find someplace to catch perch here in Oregon.


----------

